# Oops Baby: Band Request



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Viktor and Crixus have managed to hide an egg from me, and I noticed a squeaker amongst the boiled eggs yesterday. Sneaky.

Eyes still closed, I think it hatched a day or two ago at most. They aren't 'sport' pigeons, but I think it would still be wise to band it.

I have no need for a large quantity of bands, so would it be possible to purchase a couple from a fellow PT member? I am willing to repay shipping costs as well.

Will keep everyone updated, thank you in advance for the help/advice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DanceBiscuit said:


> Viktor and Crixus have managed to hide an egg from me, and I noticed a squeaker amongst the boiled eggs yesterday. Sneaky.
> 
> Eyes still closed, I think it hatched a day or two ago at most. They aren't 'sport' pigeons, but I think it would still be wise to band it.
> 
> ...


what size do you need I have a few NPA bands. pm me your address if you still need some.


----------

